# Rebuilding Glacier Bay Fireplace Insert - Questions



## KershawMan (Oct 11, 2013)

I recently picked up a Glacier Bay fireplace insert that I am planning to rebuild. It came with all the parts except the baffle plate and banking plate, but there is some damage. The inner steel plate that makes up the top of the fire box is very warped, but is not cracked. The flue collar is still solidly welded to the inner plate, but the weld between the collar and the outer top plate is cracked. I can re-weld the outer top plate. Is there any concern about the warped inner top plate? Also, the back of the outer shell  has a bunch of holes drilled in it. The insert had a sheet metal patch plate screwed on it. I don't understand why these holes are here. It does not appear the the holes compromised the firebox and I believe the patch plate will keep the airflow going around the firebox with no problem. Any thoughts about this? I plan to rebrick the fire box and install stove pipe all the way through my chimney. Is there anything else I should consider for the install? Does anyone have a picture or dimensions of the baffle plate? Can I run the insert without the baffle plate? Thanks.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 16, 2013)

The warping/cracks are signs of extreme heat. No expert on re-welding, just look for any other cracks that might be hidden. I wonder why they drilled all those nice holes?


----------

